# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Cataluña >  Pantano de santa Fe del Montseny(Barcelona) 19-9-2013

## titobcn

Hola, este pantano esta situado en pleno macizo del Montseny,no tengo mucha informacion de este pantano pero algo he encontrado por ahi
 fuente wikipedia.

caracteristicas:

cuenca hidrografica: Tordera
rio: Riera de sta. Fe
propietario:  PICSSA (poligono industrial can Sedó s.a.)
proyectista: pere Domenech i Pou
uso: hidroelectrico, regadio y consumo
construcción: 1920-1935
tipologia: arco de gravedad, granito
altura desde cimentación: 24m.
longitud de coronacion:: 160 m.
capacidad: 0,8 Hm3
superficie embalse: 6,9 Ha.
superficie de la cuenca: 4,5 Km2

aqui os dejo unas fotos de la presa y del entorno estaba muy vacio me imagino por lo que vi estaban haciendo obras en el desague
y en el aliviadero, pero por la altura que esta 1200 msnm. aproxiamdamente y lo que ha llovido este año tendria que estar lleno.

----------


## titobcn



----------


## titobcn



----------


## titobcn



----------


## titobcn

estas ultimas debe ser el hotel para el que se construyo la presa.

   Saludos desde Barcelona :Smile:

----------

